# Court Line



## Stuart Smith (Oct 30, 2004)

Can any of our superb members point me in the direction where I can found out information on Court Line and its ships. I have several photographs of old Court Line ships that I would like to post but can not find suitable information re- Builders, dates, Fate of ship etc.
I would be very pleased to receive some assistance.
Stuart Smith


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Afternoon Stuart,
Post a list of the names and I am sure that the info will come to light. 
Regards
Hawkey01


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Stuart,
I have been searching around and have the following information on Court Line which I hope will be useful. Off shoot from the holiday company and airline.

Fleet:
Halcyon the Great.
" Skies
 " Cove
" Isle
" Days
" Breeze.

Halcyon the Great.
IMO: 7102637.
Built 1971 Gotaverken Arendal Sweden.
Gt 113,543 - 230,271 Dwt.
L - 332.32m
B - 45.65m.
D - 20.664m
Steam Turbine - 24280kw.
Sold 1974 to C Y Tung and renamed Energy Prosperity. Scrapped 1984.

Halcyon Skies, little info.
IMO - 7036682.
Built - 1971.
27,502t.

Halcyon Cove.
Built - 1955 as Keizerswaard.
IMO - 5184851.
Callsign - PFIM.
12,576t.
L - 169.48m.
B - 22.23m.
D - 9.26m
Name changes.
1970 - Ionic King.
1973 - Halcyon Cove.
1974 - Rania.

Halcyon Isle.
Built 1956 as Koningswaard.
IMO - 5193008.
Callsign - PFLE.
12,569 tons.
L- 169.48M.
B - 22.23M.
D - 9.02M.
Name changes.
1971- Ionic Queen.
1972 - Alice.
1973 - Halcyon Isle.
There is other info on the site but it is Dutch and no translator available. There are a lot of articles on the web regarding both these vessels and court cases world wide.

Halcyon Days. No information.

Halcyon Breeze. the only thing I have found is that she was chartered to the RFA and named Derwentdale. There is a picture on an RFA site as Derwentdale but do not know if it is the same vessel. No other info found.

I hope this maybe of some help to you.
Regards
Neville - Hawkey01


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Stuart,
There is more in the Tramp Forum regarding Court Line which I am sure you will find interesting, including my account of our escape from Canada on the Halcyon The Great.
When I get back home I will check my Discharge books and find the tonnages and anything else I can find out.
The Halcyon Skies was built in Cadiz, and they had Halcyon Wave ex Naess Clansman, but she was sold to the Greeks before the collapse of the company but I will get her details when I get home.
Best regards,
Chris


----------



## jim brindley (Dec 31, 2006)

Stuart Smith said:


> Can any of our superb members point me in the direction where I can found out information on Court Line and its ships. I have several photographs of old Court Line ships that I would like to post but can not find suitable information re- Builders, dates, Fate of ship etc.
> I would be very pleased to receive some assistance.
> Stuart Smith


hi stuart i sailed on the samalness a liberty ship with a capt buckle .when war finished he was still capt .im sure it was court line that took her over //jim


----------



## purserjuk (Jul 23, 2005)

Stuart,
I suggest you consult "Travels of the Tramps" by N.I.Middlemiss, one of the volumes, (can't remember which!), which has the history and fleet list of Court Line. I have done a lot of research into the Company's ships and have much more detail of the all of them than is covered by the book, though.


----------

